# can body ,mounts be replaced without removing body off



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i was thinking maybe my body mounts on my 67 might need replaceing not sure yet, but i asked about installing and was told body needs to come off, is this true?...i thought maybe 1 at a time could be done, but have not looked yet and really am only guessing, any thoughts please....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You don't need to take the body off. "Loosen" them all up and start replacing one side at a time... You'll need to raise the body on the side you're working on just enough to replace the bushings. I used a floorjack and a 2x8(maybe 2' long to spread the weight) in the middle on the side under body.

ps. Once you do one side, the second side will be a breeze.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fiesta, what kind of shape is your car in? I was under the impression that it was a really clean car in excellent shape, but I've been all wrong before! Does your car need to be restored/repaired?


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Fiesta, what kind of shape is your car in? I was under the impression that it was a really clean car in excellent shape, but I've been all wrong before! Does your car need to be restored/repaired?


hi, well i think its show quality, i got 5 trophys with car from previous owner, 2 were first place but i dont know how big the shows were , anyway its in real nice condition everything visable on the outside and inside looks new or in near perfect original condition, but as far as i know its never had a body off resto , engine bay is real nice, under car looks ok but its no trailer queen on the underside, under would be its weakest area, so i just thought if mounts have not been done then it must be time to do them, i am replacing the seal on the tranny where it meets the tailshaft soon so will have car on a hoist and will check out the mounts then hopefully, i assume i will be able to see them, heres a link to some pics of car. 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> You don't need to take the body off. "Loosen" them all up and start replacing one side at a time... You'll need to raise the body on the side you're working on just enough to replace the bushings. I used a floorjack and a 2x8(maybe 2' long to spread the weight) in the middle on the side under body.
> 
> ps. Once you do one side, the second side will be a breeze.....


ok so then there is no issues with lifting body up a bit, like putting the panels out of line or twisting something ?, the car is real tight and pretty much perfect in gaps and everything, so i would hate to lift it and bugger up something, i'm no mechanic but am pretty used to getting things done if its straight forward i can handle it, anyway i need to check the mounts for condition but i am assuming they are original and i guess buggered by now, thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't have a problem with gaps. The instant you look at the mounts you'll know right away if they're original or not....Originals will be cracked, out of shape, etc.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's a beauty....If it were mine...I'd be REAL careful about messing with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree If it doesn't NEED to be done, don't do it. Last thing you want is to snap off a body bolt or two. Plus, not one judge has ever looked at my body bushings.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yikes! My advice would be to leave that car ALONE. It's obviously in great shape with no issues. Not all cars need a "frame off" restoration. Both of my GTO's ('65 hardtop and '67 convertible) have never been restored, have never been unregistered and off the road since new, and have their original body bushings. Yes, I've rebuilt the front ends a couple of times, and the brakes, and the engines, etc, but they've never been apart. Not all cars need to be torn down to the waterline. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree If you're not SURE you've got a body mount problem, then leave them alone - especially on a car that nice. 

Clues would be unexplained squeaks when you hit a bump, or maybe drive over something that puts a "twist" in the body. If you use a mirror you should be able to visually examine some of them to see if they looked cracked or split all the way through such that they aren't really supporting the body any more. If you do decide to try to replace any of them, be very careful. Only lift the body enough to take the weight off them enough to wiggle them out, replacing one at a time, otherwise you run the risk of putting stress on it in weird ways that can crack paint or body seams. The most likely scenario is that some of the bolts will be rusted and you'll either break one or break the cage nut loose trying to get the bolt out - and that WILL create a problem that will require the body to come completely off in order to correct. On some of them there's not really a way to spray penetrating lubricant on the spots where it would be needed in order to reduce the chance of having that problem.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> :agree If you're not SURE you've got a body mount problem, then leave them alone - especially on a car that nice.
> 
> Clues would be unexplained squeaks when you hit a bump, or maybe drive over something that puts a "twist" in the body. If you use a mirror you should be able to visually examine some of them to see if they looked cracked or split all the way through such that they aren't really supporting the body any more. If you do decide to try to replace any of them, be very careful. Only lift the body enough to take the weight off them enough to wiggle them out, replacing one at a time, otherwise you run the risk of putting stress on it in weird ways that can crack paint or body seams. The most likely scenario is that some of the bolts will be rusted and you'll either break one or break the cage nut loose trying to get the bolt out - and that WILL create a problem that will require the body to come completely off in order to correct. On some of them there's not really a way to spray penetrating lubricant on the spots where it would be needed in order to reduce the chance of having that problem.
> 
> Bear


ok i hear everyones advice and i'm scared to touch them now, cracked paint rusty broken bolts bugger that i dont need that headache...i will try and inspect them just to see, but after what you all said i plan to leave them alone.....thanks again...


----------

